# Hello from Slovenia



## Anze Rozman (Dec 27, 2012)

Greetings all! I am composer (obviously  from Slovenia

https://soundcloud.com/an-e-rozman-1/se ... endium-xii

Here are some of my tracks. Most are midi compositions. Some are live orchetral recordings.

Comments more then welcome 

Anže


----------



## Art Gruber (Jan 7, 2013)

hi !
i've visited your web sites. Really appreciate your job dude.
congratulations.


----------



## PhilipeZ (Jan 7, 2013)

Hey and welcome to the forum.

Great pieces of music you have on soundcloud. I'm just listening to them but what I heart sounds really nice to me! A good style all above!


----------

